# MAKING AN INEXPENSIVE TUBE SMOKER



## blaise (Apr 25, 2017)

IMG_2657.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 25, 2017






Stainless steel wire mesh, formed into pellet smoke tube-----these work great at about $6.00 a piece. If anyone is interested, I can post a little how to. Tools needed--pair of dykes, screw driver, wood dowel.

Blaise


----------



## andypanda (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm in. Show me.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 26, 2017)

How well does it work and what's the burn time?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## blaise (Apr 27, 2017)

These have worked great for me-----use them in my grill----cold smoke ----hot smoke. I'll give you a ballpark figure on time-----the 12 in., 4 to 7 hours----seems to depend on pellet type, humidity and draft.

  So anyway, I'm going to try to show you, mostly with pics----it's simple but harder to explain-----I'll try to answer any questions.

First of all I purchased some easy form welded wire mesh, 304 stainless. I got mine from McMaster Carr (they sell small amounts without breaking the bank.  https://www.mcmaster.com/#wire-cloth/=17dm5uc    You want the easy form ----4x4----0.222----78%---0.028---9322T66---$9.52 a SQ. Ft.  You can get two 12 in. tubes out of 1.

  Originally I was going to show some pics using the !/4" size. Decided it was to hard to show the details, so I went with a 1/2" mesh to better show how it's done, bear in mind this is much bigger then the !/4"

Use the dykes to cut the 12" mesh in half--leave the prongs on both sides.













IMG_2672.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2673.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2674.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017






Wrap the mesh length wise around the 1 1/4 " dowel (hint the dowel is what used to be used in roll up blinds) seems the best size I've tried.













IMG_2675.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017






Bend the prongs around using needle nose pliers and small screw driver, try to offset the next wrap to give about a 1/8" square opening on bottom half of tube.













IMG_2676.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2677.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2679.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017






You can use a hose clamp or duck tape to hold while you bend the other prongs around.  In fact, you can use two hose clamps placed about an inch and a half from each end and call it done -----it burns just as well and is much easier to do -----just doesn't look as good.













IMG_2680.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2681.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2682.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017






Make 3 or four radial cuts on one end and hammer inward to close up the end.













IMG_2683.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2684.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017






I make an aluminum ash catcher and a small stand for better air flow----keeps the mess down, especially in the BBQ grill.













IMG_2685.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2686.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2687.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2688.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2689.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2690.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2691.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2692.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2693.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2695.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2697.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2699.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017


















IMG_2700.JPG



__ blaise
__ Apr 27, 2017






There you go--- takes me about 30 minutes to make one.

I retrospect-----when I first made these, the commercial products were about $ 19 to $40.00. I'm just plain cheap and I like to recycle, had the stuff laying around for the first one----liked it ----made more. Now I see some versions going for $15.00---BUT I"M STILL CHEAP

Blaise


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 27, 2017)

Very creative! Did you buy the mesh from McMaster or just have it laying around? Is there a reason you went with mesh rather than perforated ss?


----------



## wade (Apr 27, 2017)

That looks like it will do a great job. Here in the UK we can buy from Amazon motorcycle exhaust stainless steel baffle repair tubes which are about £3 (<$4) each. This may be an even cheaper option if they are available in the USA too. You just need to cover one end with tinfoil.













Tubes compare 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


















Tubes compare 5.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


















Tubes compare 6.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2017)

Wade,

Can you please post the amazon link? Or PMit?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wade said:


> That looks like it will do a great job. Here in the UK we can buy from Amazon motorcycle exhaust stainless steel baffle repair tubes which are about £3 (<$4) each. This may be an even cheaper option if they are available in the USA too. You just need to cover one end with tinfoil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at Amazon the only perforated motorcycle baffle I can see starts at $35 for 24". YIKES!


----------



## wade (Apr 27, 2017)

As with all things online they come and go. The place I bought mine from in December is no longer there but a quick google has brought up an alternative on e-bay - albeit a little more expensive at £6.99 ($9) with free delivery.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/?iid=26244...0&device=c&campaignid=707291931&crdt=0&chn=ps













Capture.JPG



__ wade
__ Apr 27, 2017


----------



## Big ED147 (Dec 21, 2020)

I diy myself but more the its cheaper but this time I cant make one cheaper u can get a tube on ebay for 12.00 free shipping  12" Stainless Steel Outdoor Wood Pellet Grill Smoker Filter Tube Pipe Smoke BBQ https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Stainle...oker-Filter-Tube-Pipe-Smoke-BBQ/274614480799?

 order mine  but the one here should work out good just remember  use stainless mesh


----------

